# dynamische festplatte



## yidaki (17. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich hab ein kleines problem, ich hatte vor einiger zeit ein ziemliches problem mit meinem rechner. die festplatten gingen nicht mehr richtig sodass ich mir eine neue gekauft hab. die alten habe ich dann versucht bei nem freund der win xp pro auf seinem rechner hat anzuschliessen und auf meine neue platte zu sichern. da auf dem rechner kein partitionstool zu verfügung stand hab ich das von win xp genutzt und ungewollte eine dynamische platte erzugt und auf diese alle daten gesichert. zu hause hab ich allerdings nur xp home und kann somit leider nicht auf die partition zugreifen.
Frage: gibts ein tool mit dem man die festplatte auslesen und bearbeiten kann? Oder sogar die dynamische platte in eine nicht dynamische platte zurückwandeln kann ohne sie zu formatieren...

Ok danke für eure Hilfe

gruß


----------



## yidaki (17. Juli 2004)

also sollte vielleicht noch anfügen das ich auch win 2000 pro zur verfügung stehen hab....


----------



## ksk (18. Juli 2004)

...probiers mit Patition Magic.

Hast du schon probiert deine neue Festplatte neu aufzusetzen und die alte als Slave anzuschliessen. Den Jumper musst du auf Slave oder Cable Select umstecken. Und sobald dein BIOS die HD erkennt, solltest du auch im Windows darauf zugreifen können.

lg


----------



## yidaki (18. Juli 2004)

Also Partition Magic 8 kann keine dynamischen festplatten erkennen!
Aber ich denke ich weiss wie ich machen werde... unter 2000 pro kann ich dynamische festplatte lesen und erzeugen. naja würde eigentlich am liebsten auf xp pro umstellen, aber woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen ;-)

gruß


----------



## KristophS (18. Juli 2004)

Hast du schonmal etwas von einem Laden gehört?
Soll solche geben!
Und dann gibt es auch noch einen rieesen Laden.
Der heisst Onlineauktionshaus(z.B. ebay)
Da kannst du auch mal gucken.


----------



## yidaki (19. Juli 2004)

mal sehen vielleicht find ich ja jemanden der mir seins ausleihen kann.... ansonsten werd ich´s wohl kaufen muessen... oder windows 2000 drauf machen... 

gruß


----------



## squeaker (19. Juli 2004)

was bitte ist eine dynamische Festplatte?


----------



## yidaki (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *was bitte ist eine dynamische Festplatte? *



hier ist ne erklärung

http://www.administrator.de/Dynamische_Festplatte.html 

gruß


----------

